# Driver side sun visor broke- looking for a new o



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

My sun visor broke and wont stay folded up. I a
Looking for a new one or used n excellent condition no smoking. I went to the GMC dealership n they don't carry them anymore. I found some on ebay but they r for the passenger side. Any suggestions?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Your best bet is to get one from a Salvage yard like Cleveland Pic-a-Part ( auto salvage late model car parts ) or try the Parts Classified section on this forum for someone parting out their car.


----------

